# My Seiko 5 - 7009-3100



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi gang, how does the crystal come off this particular watch??

Better still, without me searching the whole forum for tech sheets, can anybody point me in the right direction please.

forever endebted to you all


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hammer!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

hippo said:


> Hammer!!


Hippo is that you w*****g in a bag then

Tried the hammer, i mean does it screw off (oo er) or snap off in yer hand (oo er still) or what??


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Doesn't Roy have the tech sheets for sale on a CD?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

limey said:


> Doesn't Roy have the tech sheets for sale on a CD?


Not sure, i think so, will go and check it out forthwith.


----------

